# AvP multiplayer demo



## al (Feb 5, 2010)

- out now, for whatever flavour you prefer. I'm downloading from xbl and will let you know what I think when i get it going  I want to be the predator, personally...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 5, 2010)

shit


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 6, 2010)

the gameplay trailer looked.. rubbish.

I want to know if its any good..


----------



## al (Feb 6, 2010)

unfortunately it does seem to be quite shit, shame, I was kinda looking forward to it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2010)

Out on the 360? Sweeet!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 6, 2010)

is it shit?


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 6, 2010)

But why is it shit?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 6, 2010)

becuase i have played it and it was shit... FACT


----------



## al (Feb 6, 2010)

Mooncat said:


> But why is it shit?



it may have been down to the fact that straight up deathmatch just doesn't suit this game, the marine's strength surely lies in group tactics and ranged fire - as one person on your own you're just a beacon for getting eaten. Also if you're an alien you want to be able to creep around on the ceiling and in the ducts without having to worry about other aliens eating you. Never got to play as the predator, maybe that's where all the win is...

All in all I think they could have chosen a far better mode (I hope) for the demo..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2010)

D/led it last night, tried to play but it wouldn't find a game...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah not really impressed with this...as mentioned above straight death match is a real chore as a marine...you spend your time trying to get kills off the back off the aliens and predators fights...


----------



## loud 1 (Feb 8, 2010)

its poooooooo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2010)

It really is...damn shame was hoping for something in this. Maybe the single player will redeem? That said even if it's great this will be rent only, I don't buy single player games for the most part...


----------



## Kanda (Feb 8, 2010)

Used to love it on the PC. We used to have the whole dept playing against each other on 'extended lunch breaks'


----------



## futha (Feb 15, 2010)

Used to love the PC game, scary stuff. Played the xbox demo of this last night, it is really bad. Shame.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

played the full game on the weekend, its no fucking better... shame


----------



## revol68 (Feb 15, 2010)

the graphics are an embarrassment and whilst you shouldn't judge a game on them alone it's pretty indicative of how shoddy the whole thing is overall.

bunch of cunts managed to fuck up a dead cert.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

will just hold out for Dead Space 2 instead of this pile of kacka poo


----------



## futha (Feb 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> played the full game on the weekend, its no fucking better... shame



What is the single player like? I can't understand how they can fuck something like this up. Mind you, they certainly managed it with the film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2010)

Graphically and in terms of animation it's more like a PS2 game than 360...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

well it's just pants really... just didnt flow well... i only did the marine missions, being the alien on the demo was enough for me to not want to bother... might try the preditor missions or something one day?


----------



## futha (Feb 15, 2010)

How disappointing eh


----------



## cypher79 (Feb 16, 2010)

IGN gave it 8.5/10.....

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/106/1068446p1.html


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 16, 2010)

i gave it 6.1/10

not played it online yet, maybe that bit will be better.


----------



## XR75 (Feb 16, 2010)

While the game won't be as good as it could have been being aimed at consoles and there's things in the demo that should have been given more attention I think most of peoples complaints boil down to the fact that they're probably little more than noobs that make for easy kills.


----------



## futha (Feb 16, 2010)

XR75 said:


> While the game won't be as good as it could have been being aimed at consoles and there's things in the demo that should have been given more attention I think most of peoples complaints boil down to the fact that they're probably little more than noobs that make for easy kills.



I was a noob and pretty rubbish with all 3 species but the demo was still disappointing.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

XR75 said:


> While the game won't be as good as it could have been being aimed at consoles and there's things in the demo that should have been given more attention I think most of peoples complaints boil down to the fact that they're probably little more than noobs that make for easy kills.



Played the PC version with the predator in multiplayer and it was shite and I say that despite being top of the leaderboard in my first game with like 10 kills for 3 deaths before I turned it off in disgust.

The graphics and animation alone show it up to be a piece of shit hoping to trade off the greatness of the first 2 games/license. 

Maybe the single player is better and tbh all I was excited for was the marine campaign cos it was properly scary as fuck in the earlier games but having seen the ugliness of the multiplayer I hold out little hope, seriously it looks like a first generation xbox game in higher res.


----------

